# Odd meals mom use to make



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Talking with my parents this week and mom was on the phone cooking and I asked her what she was making, she said salmon n eggs for your dad, talk about a walk down memory lane. Salmon n eggs was one of moms bi weekly rotations meals and we all loved it. I haven’t had it in years. So I asked mom for the recipe and it’s basically canned salmon cooked in bacon grease add some eggs, scramble serve over rice, with biscuits and bacon as sides. Turned out great. To this day no one I know grew up eating this. Anyone else have odd meals growing up you liked?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

and mom never bought the boneless salmon and she never picked all the bones out🤣


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

we ate the bones.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, my Mom made salmon and eggs on a regular basis, but without the rice and bacon.

One of my favorite odd meals was Pork'n bean sandwiches. It was an open-face sandwich that you ate with a fork. A slice of white bread, yellow mustard, slice of American cheese, 1/4 of a can of drained pork'n beans, two strips of bacon (1/2 strips). Put it on a broiler pan and broil until bacon is done, turning the bacon once.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Not really odd but when i was a kid the family would go to the grocery store on Tuesday’s and when we got hom we always had tater tots and chili dogs while watching Sanford and Son. Great memory to say the least!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

My moms salmon patties where awesome.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> My moms salmon patties where awesome.


I am hoping to find my mother inlaws recipe when I go through her old boxes of recipes here soon. 
I meet my wife in High school, first week I met her, met her parents they asked if I wanted to stay for dinner? I was hooked, and salmon patties were on the menu, first time I ever had one, and mmmmmmm

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Brains and eggs. Pork brains from the can. That's why I got the smarts thing going for me.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> My moms salmon patties where awesome.


My grandmother to this day makes salmon patties, with double Q canned salmon... she at least picks all the bones out. Mac and cheese, pinto beans and cornbread... boy... some fine fixins. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Grandparents were German, so there were a variety of different foods. Best one for frequency was pickled fish. Whenever we had fish for dinner, quite frequently since they lived in Madeira Beach, she always pickled the leftovers. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

My little Italian mother, bless her soul, was one of the best cooks around. I always said she could scoop trash out of the can, doctor it up and you would say “ ma what is this? It’s the best.”

Her homemade spaghetti, ravioli, sauce, sausage, etc. killed. One of her best dishes oddly enough was chop suey. How an Italian woman knew how to cook Chinese was beyond me.
~JOE~


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

So everybody ate some less than fine cuisine growing up...but who actually willingly cooks and eats it now because they really want to? Haha


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Shark Sugar said:


> So everybody ate some less than fine cuisine growing up...but who actually willingly cooks and eats it now because they really want to? Haha


Less than fine?? In my younger years homemade chicken soup was less than fine to us kiddos. Bones from the chicken we ate previously, left over vegetables, and some "other stuff" as adults referred to it, yes, that to us kids was "less than fine". Today, some 50+ years later....it's heart warming fine cuisine! Some things just get better with age. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I ain't had salmon patties since my wifes grannie passed many moons ago....they were some good stuff!


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Jason said:


> I ain't had salmon patties since my wifes grannie passed many moons ago....they were some good stuff!


I mean, you're describing homemade chicken soup...i wouldn't consider that less than fine...im talking more along the lines of last minute throw together salmon patties...and mayonaise and mater sammiches...i love me a mayonnaise and mater sammich as long as it has a piece of bologna or any damn meat for that matter in between it.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

chicken gizzards for instance...damn fine dining for ppl as youngins...but who actually willingly cooks and enjoys them nowadays...and doesnt just use em as catfish bait?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i buy a container of chicken livers and a pack of gizzards at least once a month.
fried is better than sauteed with onions but i'm trying to get away from greasy foods.
i grew up on liver and lights with cornbread. i still make it the way momma made it.
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

beef tongue


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Whoof, yall are more hardcore than me...i ain't eatin that stuff nowadays on my own will


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Shark Sugar said:


> I mean, you're describing homemade chicken soup...i wouldn't consider that less than fine...im talking more along the lines of last minute throw together salmon patties...and mayonaise and mater sammiches...i love me a mayonnaise and mater sammich as long as it has a piece of bologna or any damn meat for that matter in between it.


Sorry Jason i meant to reply to the post above yours


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I grew up on fresh garden veggies and cornbread and lots of fresh meats...lots of it fried haha...chicken, cube steak, chicken n dumplins, pork chops, fried crappie, catfish...had homemade cathead biscuits and gravy with fried bologna, bacon, fried eggs, sausage, and fried apples every morning...and we weren't rich by any means...that's just how mamaw amd papaw cooked in East Ky.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Shark Sugar said:


> Whoof, yall are more hardcore than me...i ain't eatin that stuff nowadays on my own will


thanks for the laugh, sharksugar. it's amazing how we all were feed different foods when we were little. my grands won't hardly touch homemade cooking. it's mostly made by fast-food places.
jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Realtor said:


> beef tongue


Ahhh, another pickled item. Forgot about that one!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

not an odd meal, but hardly hear of it anymore. we have SOS for breakfast 2-3 times a year.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

jack2 said:


> thanks for the laugh, sharksugar. it's amazing how we all were feed different foods when we were little. my grands won't hardly touch homemade cooking. it's mostly made by fast-food places.
> jack


It's a real shame...I'm part of the younger crowd on here (33 yrs old) that grew up very country and would rather eat a home cooked meal 10 to 1 over a restaurant...unless its gizzards or mullet...I'll pay a tab somewhere else as my pallet never agreed with those haha


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Shark Sugar said:


> It's a real shame...I'm part of the younger crowd on here (33 yrs old) that grew up very country and would rather eat a home cooked meal 10 to 1 over a restaurant...unless its gizzards or mullet...I'll pay a tab somewhere else as my pallet never agreed with those haha


You don't eat mullet? Banned.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

This one takes be back too. My parents were creatures of habit / routines. Ever other Saturday was Chitlins (boiled braided-my job or fried). Sunday lunch was baked or fried or beef tongue (purchased t the butcher shop in McKenzie Alabama for a quarter each. Sunday night was brains and eggs. During the week, the main meal was Lunch but we called it Dinner. Fresh peas/butterbeans/corn/squash/tomatoes etc with biscuits or cornbread. Often without a "meat" with except of the piece of bacon seasoning the veggies. We fished ponds Wednesday afternoons which determined supper. I, too, love the Salmon patties served over rice. Still do. I remember Jim T's party, I brought a beef tongue and Runned Over's wife thought it was he best prime rib ever. Somethings a best not explained.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Finest hamburger I ever ate was grandmother would make fresh biscuits and she would be frying thin hamburgers in the cast iron skillet while they were cooking. Her Timing was insane, everything got served super hot.. slap some ketchup,mayo mustard on the split biscuits,add some finely diced onions and hamburger biscuits were served! Best burger ever!


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

John B. said:


> You don't eat mullet? Banned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
> [/QU





John B. said:


> You don't eat mullet? Banned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I guess where i wasn't raised a boggy bayou boy i just don't have a taste for it. Had it fried and smoked, not a fan of either.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

chili and grits. bread cooked in a cast iron skillet on top the stove called ho-cake


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Shark Sugar said:


> I guess where i wasn't raised a boggy bayou boy i just don't have a taste for it. Had it fried and smoked, not a fan of either.


I’m with you, love catfish, mullet ain’t terrible but it ain’t catfish! Though to be fair I never had mullet till I was in my 30s.. and when they shut down cock of the walk in Pensacola A few years back no words lol , no restaurant or even grandma made catfish like cock of the walk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I will eat gas station chicken gizzards as often as my liver let's me. The Purple Cow in Grove Hill may have the best I've ever had. I know "good chicken gizzards" is a relative term but I do love them.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> You don't eat mullet? Banned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Depends where that mullet came from. I ain't eating no river mullet, 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

My mother would take Spam, and grind in her hand turn table mounted grinder.
Should would also grind up the same amount product of velvetta cheese, and mix the two together.
The she would place a heep on a half-of-hamburger-bun, and the place it in the oven.

She always kept a lot of this during the summer, so us kids could make our own lunch, we loved it, and so did all the neighborhood kids.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Tuna (canned) casserole on Friday's with potato chips all crunched up on top.

Jim


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Shark Sugar said:


> So everybody ate some less than fine cuisine growing up...but who actually willingly cooks and eats it now because they really want to? Haha


Yes. Great when you forget to take something out of the freezer. Salmon patties were my easy fixing after work. I use the whole can bones and all, mix with an egg for binder, a couple tablespoons of flour for the salmon to stick, and chopped green onion. Fry in olive oil then garnish with lemon or lime. My mother would take bones out but I look at them as good source of calcium. My recipe is simple, easy and tastes good.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got one more, when first married wife introduced me to bologna boats. Fried bologna, big scoop of smashed taters on top with melted cheddar cheese. Yummers! Still have it every once in a while.





__





 Redirect Notice






images.app.goo.gl





Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I like the ground spam and cheese idea. I wonder if I’ll get my Jersey girl to try it.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

salmon patties were also a weekly breakfast . though much better fried these were not bad air fired with some hot sauce or mustard


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Got one more, when first married wife introduced me to bologna boats. Fried bologna, big scoop of smashed taters on top with melted cheddar cheese. Yummers! Still have it every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Baker school lunchroom served almost the same thing about once a month. The only difference was they used American cheese slices instead of cheddar and called them Flying Saucers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Shark Sugar said:


> chicken gizzards for instance...damn fine dining for ppl as youngins...but who actually willingly cooks and enjoys them nowadays...and doesnt just use em as catfish bait?


I eat em once a week atleast, now that I have my fryer, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

jim t said:


> Tuna (canned) casserole on Friday's with potato chips all crunched up on top.
> 
> Jim


My mom made Tuna casserole once a week, I can not eat it to this day... however, if she were able to get out of this last bed she will be in, as I sit here with her and wait... I would eat the shit out of it

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Salmon patty’s, Shit on a shingle (SOS), every single morsel of every single wild game animal fried, gravy, lots of gravy, both white and brown. Good Ol days. I miss the little things in life, like tin foil under the burners, the old thin kitchen rags, cast iron that was never put away, etc


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Shark Sugar said:


> It's a real shame...I'm part of the younger crowd on here (33 yrs old) that grew up very country and would rather eat a home cooked meal 10 to 1 over a restaurant...unless its gizzards or mullet...I'll pay a tab somewhere else as my pallet never agreed with those haha


No mullet? SACRILEGE, YOU YANKEE HEATHEN!
I'd kill to not developing an allergy to fresh fish just so I could eat fresh mullet again.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

We had fried mullet constantly and mom ate the gizzards (barf). I ate Spaghetti -O's. I was in my late 30's before I would eat mullet but even then it had to be cleaned free of the iodine layer. Smoked is best.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Tripe, she would tell us it was fish.....the name sounded like it could be fish


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

FishnLane said:


> This one takes be back too. My parents were creatures of habit / routines. Ever other Saturday was Chitlins (boiled braided-my job or fried). Sunday lunch was baked or fried or beef tongue (purchased t the butcher shop in McKenzie Alabama for a quarter each. Sunday night was brains and eggs. During the week, the main meal was Lunch but we called it Dinner. Fresh peas/butterbeans/corn/squash/tomatoes etc with biscuits or cornbread. Often without a "meat" with except of the piece of bacon seasoning the veggies. We fished ponds Wednesday afternoons which determined supper. I, too, love the Salmon patties served over rice. Still do. I remember Jim T's party, I brought a beef tongue and Runned Over's wife thought it was he best prime rib ever. Somethings a best not explained.


You're talking about Johnny Brooks meat market in McKenzie. I grew up in McKenzie. Whats your family's name?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

We rarely ate out and my Mom would cook fresh vegetables from the garden almost every night. With cornbread and an inexpensive piece of meat or something we caught or killed. She would cut up chicken and fry or make chicken and rice. I remember she always cut out the pully bone and Dad would slap the shit out of you if you tried to get that piece. That was hers, but, she let us yunguns pull the bone. She's still the best cook I know and we go over and eat at her house weekly. At 80 she still loves to cook for us. Suppertime is good memories, always around the table and we said the blessing every meal. We still say the blessing but its rarely at the table, unless were at her house. Glad the OP came up with this post. I'm having turnip greens and cornbread tonight!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> We rarely ate out and my Mom would cook fresh vegetables from the garden almost every night. With cornbread and an inexpensive piece of meat or something we caught or killed. She would cut up chicken and fry or make chicken and rice. I remember she always cut out the pully bone and Dad would slap the shit out of you if you tried to get that piece. That was hers, but, she let us yunguns pull the bone. She's still the best cook I know and we go over and eat at her house weekly. At 80 she still loves to cook for us. Suppertime is good memories, always around the table and we said the blessing every meal. We still say the blessing but its rarely at the table, unless were at her house. Glad the OP came up with this post. I'm having turnip greens and cornbread tonight!


we had chicken and rice once a week with cornbread and purple hull peas.. I haven’t had it in 10 years, anyone know how to make it? I wanna swear it was boil a cut up chicken, pull it out shred it, put back in water,add rice and cook till rice was done. loved that stuff


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

That sounds about right, Add some salt and black pepper.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a Cuban guy as a roommate in G'ville in 1977.

Chicken and Rice.

Ingredients:

1 four to to five pound chicken in pieces.

One 10.5 ounce can of Campbell's Cream of Onion soup.

3/4 of a stick of butter (room temp)

One cup of rice

Preparation:

One chicken separated, in a pot of already boiliing salted water that covers the chicken for 45 minutes.

As it approaches 45 minutes take a 9" x13" glass, ceramic or non-stick baking dish, add the can of Cream of Onion. Just plop it in.

Add 3/4 stick of room temperature butter to the baking dish.

Add one cup of rice to the baking dish.

After 45 minutes use the empty Cream of Mushroom can to catch the chicken broth and add 2 cans of the VERY hot broth to the baking dish. (doesn't have to be exactly two cans)

Flush the chicken with water till you can pull it off the bone but still hot. Pull it all off, discard the skin and bones, shred the chicken into 1 to 2 inch long pieces, a half inch thick.

Add the shredded chicken to the baking dish. Stir till it is all mixed. It'll be warm by now but not hot.

Cover the baking dish with foil.

Bake at 350 degrees for 45 to 60 minutes. The result should be just set, not any liquid, yet the rice not dried out.

Easy, but takes almost 2 hours.

Jim


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Back in the 50's the paper mill shut down for 4 months for boiler repairs. Dad worked down in the area where they rolled the brown paper onto huge rolls that were shipped overseas. Job wasn't union, so when the mill went down, you better have a lot of money saved up.

We lived in a trailer right on the bay by the Tyndall Bridge, and crabs were plentiful, so 4 months, most suppers consisted of crabs,fried or made into patties and field peas and purple hulled peas plus hoecake bread.


----------

